
Uspto swapped diagrams for the patents of the 6800 and a slush maker - sohkamyung
https://twitter.com/kenshirriff/status/1287138807863816193
======
JPLeRouzic
On a related matter I wondered if there was not something similar that
happened to the "Treaty establishing a Constitution for Europe" [0].

As any French citizen I had to vote on it in 2005 and I took the time to read
the long document (484 pages).

A constitution is usually a very short document, and a 484 page length is
highly unusual, but to my great surprise there were many topics that were
never mentioned in the media.

Only 13 pages (Part II: ~2.7 %) are really about an EU constitution.

20 pages are about the EU institutions (4%)

The rest is about other matters, and some of them are very surprising for a a
constitutional document.

Some examples:

* Declaration on the Ignalina _nuclear power plant_ in Lithuania

* Declaration on Unit 1 and Unit 2 of the Bohunice V1 _nuclear power plant_ in Slovakia

I always fancy that a secretary dropped and mixed up two reams of papers from
two unrelated topics, and nobody anyway took the time to check a document of
this length.

[0] [https://europa.eu/european-
union/sites/europaeu/files/docs/b...](https://europa.eu/european-
union/sites/europaeu/files/docs/body/treaty_establishing_a_constitution_for_europe_en.pdf)

